# Repetitive Shopmarket



## watercolorwish (Nov 30, 2017)

are we all going to ignore the fact that the shop market sells the same stuff like every day? ive gotten the same kind of furniture like all week same with clothes. why isnt it just random like in the real games


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 30, 2017)

I kind of wonder if that has something to do with the clothes crafting that it says is coming soon. Like furniture, they won't sell stuff you can craft. At least, that's my theory.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm having the same problem :/

I've mostly noticed this with Timmy and Tommy. They sell the same couple of furniture items every day. A red table, a kettle, a kitchen sink, an oven, and some tires. Every once and a while they sell something different, but it's usually the same things. The Able sisters are also pretty repetitive, but they seem to have a bit more varity than Timmy and Tommy.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 30, 2017)

Kicks is trying to sell me three pairs of white socks at the moment. Otherwise I have two pairs of shoes from him that I found early on: brown slip ons and pink slip ons. Thank goodness I was able to craft the Christmas rug and get a pair of boots out of it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah it definitely is repetitive. I get the kitchen sink and the red vase all the time, I've nabbed up everything I wanted from there, I keep waiting for more zen chairs though because I think they're nice looking. The clothes I am getting new things, accessories I feel like every time she has the star glasses and the brown glasses... which is pretty irritating. But yeah I hope we'll get more items and more variety as the game updates and stuff.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah I've gotten most of the hats/accessories and socks/shoes so I only really get hopeful when Mabel appears. As for Timmy and Tommy... let's just say crafting is my go-to for furniture for now.


----------



## Orionirico (Dec 1, 2017)

To be honest, I think that the game needs more content and fixes, on my opinion this version of the game should be a beta.


----------



## Envy (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes, I've noticed. But I have to add that this problem has actually been present in the real Animal Crossing games. Perhaps not as bad, but I've been frustrated with it in the past.


----------



## VixyFiend (Dec 1, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> Kicks is trying to sell me three pairs of white socks at the moment. Otherwise I have two pairs of shoes from him that I found early on: brown slip ons and pink slip ons. Thank goodness I was able to craft the Christmas rug and get a pair of boots out of it.



gawd what a good idea, WHY did I not think of this (I’ve played enough of AC over the years to know better! Tsk!!)


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah I'm definitely in the same boat; I've been looking for a pair of pants since the launch and I've only ever seen a single green pair--super annoying.


----------

